# Small event in México



## manuelvilla (May 19, 2018)

Hi cabers all cabers hi from México..

Today we had an small event in México in muy place Jalisco land of tequila and amazing girls..also amazing Bikes lol..

Let me share with you some pics i took at the event...it was great be together with my buddies..

Hope you like them


----------



## manuelvilla (May 19, 2018)

manuelvilla said:


> Hi cabers all cabers hi from México..
> 
> Today we had an small event in México in muy place Jalisco land of tequila and amazing girls..also amazing Bikes lol..
> 
> ...



Some more pics


----------



## GTs58 (May 19, 2018)

Thanks for sharing. 



I sure like those chrome Schwinn feather guards.


----------



## mike j (May 20, 2018)

Looking good down there, nice bikes, thanks for sharing.


----------



## bikemonkey (May 20, 2018)

manuelvilla said:


> Hi cabers all cabers hi from México..
> 
> Today we had an small event in México in muy place Jalisco land of tequila and amazing girls..also amazing Bikes lol..
> 
> ...




Thanks for posting those photos - helluva show!


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 20, 2018)

manuelvilla said:


> Hi cabers all cabers hi from México..
> 
> Today we had an small event in México in muy place Jalisco land of tequila and amazing girls..also amazing Bikes lol..
> 
> ...




Very nice ! Thanks for the pics  looks like a fun place to be 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stoney (May 20, 2018)

Great show, quite the pile of parts. Thanks


----------



## bicycle larry (May 20, 2018)

thanks for all the great pictures of bikes and parts , a lot of good looking head lights ,for sale awesome!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (May 20, 2018)

heres the parts I was talking a bout


----------



## Puruconm (May 25, 2018)

THANK YOU FOR  SHARE YOUR PICTURES ,LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD DAY ON THAT EVENT


----------



## kreika (May 25, 2018)

I see all the great Bikes but where’s the amazing girls pics?


----------



## hm. (May 26, 2018)

Great pics..I see some nice vws too
Thanks for posting


----------



## Awhipple (May 27, 2018)

Wow! Great bikes and lots of great parts!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 24, 2018)

how the heck did repro parts end up down there?


----------

